# Solved: 100% CPU usage! please help



## cha0s93 (Jun 24, 2008)

Recently lots of programs like ITunes, Firefox and utorrent that dont usually use much CPU are using as close to 100% of my CPU as they can. I have scanned with malware bytes anti-malware and it didnt detect anything, I tried to scan to scan with F-Secure but the scan wouldnt open. I have attached a HJT log, Hope you can help me, Sean P.S. How to I leave a line of space? Like when you are in word and you press enter to skip a line.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. I would uninstall UTorrent and Warez before you get started with the other clean up.

You do have a truckload of programs running at startup.

Posting Log for easier viewing:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 15:11:50, on 22/09/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\fsbwsys.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\FSGK32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMB32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FCH32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\Pen_TabletUser.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FAMEH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsqh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FNRB32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FIH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\ANTI-S~1\fsaw.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\JustWrite Office\ScreenMark.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FSGUI\fsguidll.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\LMPC3\lockpc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\USB Headsets\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsav32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsrw.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fssm32.exe
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\HP_OWNER\DESKTOP\PROCEXP.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Winamp Toolbar - {EBF2BA02-9094-4c5a-858B-BB198F3D8DE2} - C:\Program Files\Winamp Toolbar\winamptb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\TNB\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C44 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C44 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C44"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CM108Sound] RunDll32 CM108.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AntiVir] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Update Checker] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [icq lite] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Remote Launcher] wnpmcs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JWOSetup] JWOSetup.exe -en
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMKRun] C:\Program Files\JustWrite Office\ScreenMark.exe -i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files\Creative\USB Headsets\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [msconfig] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Update Checker] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [icq lite] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AntiVir] C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [µTorrent] "C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Warez] "C:\Program Files\Warez\WarezPRO.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lock My PC] C:\Program Files\LMPC3\lockpc.exe /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: F-Secure Automatic Update.lnk = C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Block this popup - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\blockpopups.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Winamp Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Winamp Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/229?98b991d7ff4e4e1db67fb186876e01c0
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/230?98b991d7ff4e4e1db67fb186876e01c0
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: IE Shield - {300DB664-75B5-47c0-8B45-A44ACCF73C00} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\ieshield.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE Shield... - {300DB664-75B5-47c0-8B45-A44ACCF73C00} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\ieshield.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} - 
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1180291023031
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/softwareupdate/su2/ocx/15106/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: cbXQjHYq - cbXQjHYq.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Automatic Update (BackWeb Plug-in - 7681197) - F-Secure Automatic Update - C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - F-Secure Corp. - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Network Request Broker - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FNRB32.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: fsbwsys - F-Secure Corp. - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\fsbwsys.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Management Agent (FSMA) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServicePen - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe

--
End of file - 14670 bytes


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that is very VERY badly infected

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix: especially follow the advice about installing the recovery console

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that, along with a new HijackThis log.

Note:
Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Warez has been good to him


----------



## cha0s93 (Jun 24, 2008)

OK I installed Combofix and ran the scan. I have added the log from it below.

Combofix:

ComboFix 08-09-25.03 - HP_Owner 2008-09-25 19:17:06.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.755 [GMT 1:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
* Created a new restore point
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\Program Files\download plugin
C:\Program Files\download plugin\DlPlugin-Moz\buddy.dat
C:\Program Files\download plugin\DlPlugin-Moz\vendor.txt
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\acrsec.fon
C:\WINDOWS\smdat32a.sys
C:\WINDOWS\smdat32m.sys
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSINET.oca
D:\Autorun.inf

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

-------\Legacy_TDSSSERV
-------\Service_TDSSserv

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2008-08-25 to 2008-09-25 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-09-23 14:34 . 2008-09-23 14:34 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\LastGood
2008-09-22 19:43 . 2008-09-22 19:43 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\scripting
2008-09-22 19:43 . 2008-09-22 19:43 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\en
2008-09-22 19:43 . 2008-09-22 19:43 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\bits
2008-09-22 19:43 . 2008-09-22 19:43 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\l2schemas
2008-09-22 19:36 . 2008-09-22 19:44 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles
2008-09-22 19:23 . 2008-09-22 19:23 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\EHome
2008-09-22 13:57 . 2008-09-22 13:57 d-------- C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2008-09-19 12:18 . 2008-09-19 12:42 d-------- C:\Program Files\AV Vcs 5.5 DIAMOND
2008-09-17 17:33 . 2003-06-12 23:25 7,062 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\audiopid.vxd
2008-09-17 17:28 . 1999-12-12 18:01 44,032 --------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSVCCDA.EXE
2008-09-17 17:28 . 1999-11-17 18:00 25,088 --------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSVCCTL.EXE
2008-09-17 17:23 . 2007-07-16 08:50 782,336 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp206.tmp
2008-09-17 17:23 . 2007-07-16 08:50 782,336 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp205.tmp
2008-09-17 17:20 . 2008-09-17 17:20 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared
2008-09-17 16:54 . 2000-05-22 09:58 647,872 --------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Mscomct2.ocx
2008-09-17 16:23 . 2008-04-14 01:12 276,992 --------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmphoto.dll
2008-09-17 16:21 . 2008-04-14 01:12 1,737,856 --------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\mtxparhd.dll
2008-09-17 16:20 . 2008-04-14 01:11 397,312 --------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmcex.dll
2008-09-17 16:19 . 2004-08-03 22:41 1,041,536 --------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\hsfdpsp2.sys
2008-09-17 16:18 . 2008-04-14 01:11 136,192 --------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\aaclient.dll
2008-09-17 15:35 . 2008-09-17 17:31 d--h----- C:\Program Files\Creative Installation Information
2008-09-17 15:35 . 2008-09-17 15:35 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative
2008-09-17 15:15 . 2007-07-16 08:50 782,336 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp420.tmp
2008-09-17 15:15 . 2007-07-16 08:50 782,336 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp41F.tmp
2008-09-17 15:15 . 2008-04-07 11:40 24,825 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\xfisk.ini
2008-09-17 15:15 . 2007-09-13 09:27 52 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctzapxx.ini
2008-09-17 15:14 . 2008-02-12 03:50 1,670,016 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\skfilt.sys
2008-09-17 15:14 . 2007-07-16 08:50 782,336 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\OALInst.exe
2008-09-17 15:14 . 2008-04-25 03:23 181,248 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\skInst.dll
2008-09-17 15:14 . 2007-10-29 04:16 151,040 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\KSXPPI32.dll
2008-09-17 15:14 . 2007-10-12 09:19 53,248 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\ksdef.exe
2008-09-17 15:14 . 2008-04-07 10:20 1,462 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\skdef.reg
2008-09-17 15:14 . 2008-09-17 17:23 315 -rah----- C:\WINDOWS\ctfile.rfc
2008-09-17 15:12 . 2008-09-17 15:12 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Creative Labs
2008-09-13 19:02 . 2008-09-13 19:03 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\Ventrilo
2008-09-13 18:30 . 2008-09-13 18:30 d-------- C:\Program Files\Ventrilo
2008-09-05 14:19 . 2008-09-05 14:19 0 --a------ C:\infect.htm
2008-09-05 14:19 . 2008-09-05 14:19 0 --a------ C:\error.htm
2008-09-03 00:20 . 2008-09-03 00:20 685,056 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\is-N2VTH.exe
2008-09-03 00:20 . 2008-09-02 00:16 38,528 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2008-09-03 00:20 . 2008-09-03 00:20 10,498 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\is-N2VTH.msg
2008-09-03 00:20 . 2008-09-03 00:20 460 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\is-N2VTH.lst
2008-09-01 01:42 . 2008-09-01 01:42 d-------- C:\aes
2008-08-29 21:05 . 2008-08-29 21:05 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple
2008-08-29 21:05 . 2008-08-29 21:05 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-09-25 18:30 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\WTablet
2008-09-25 18:28 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\WTablet
2008-09-22 19:45 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Steam
2008-09-22 19:35 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\uTorrent
2008-09-18 11:50 --------- d--h--w C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2008-09-17 16:49 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Creative
2008-09-17 16:23 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Creative
2008-09-15 18:35 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\mIRC
2008-09-15 18:21 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\teamspeak2
2008-09-15 17:56 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\mIRC
2008-09-13 17:29 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2008-09-13 15:29 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Teamspeak2_RC2
2008-09-11 13:07 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2008-09-04 22:38 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\Xfire
2008-09-04 22:38 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\Skype
2008-09-02 23:28 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2008-09-01 23:16 17,200 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2008-09-01 12:34 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\IsoBuster
2008-08-29 20:19 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\Apple Computer
2008-08-29 20:10 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\iTunes
2008-08-29 20:10 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\iPod
2008-08-29 20:09 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Bonjour
2008-08-29 20:08 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2008-08-29 20:06 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2008-08-15 13:48 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\FileZilla
2008-08-11 21:58 360,960 ----a-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TCPIP.SYS.ORIGINAL
2008-08-08 15:01 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\QAvimator
2008-07-26 14:46 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\nView_Profiles
2008-07-26 02:02 --------- d-----w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\dvdcss
2008-07-25 19:59 --------- d-----w C:\Program Files\Full Tilt Poker
2008-06-16 18:19 1,000 ----a-w C:\Program Files\UltimateBet.dat
2008-06-16 14:51 29,915 ----a-w C:\Program Files\INSTALL.LOG
2008-06-10 19:14 6,144 --sha-w C:\Program Files\Thumbs.db
2008-05-21 14:37 2,012,392 ----a-w C:\Program Files\resLobby.dll
2008-05-21 14:36 3,741,000 ----a-w C:\Program Files\UltimateBet.exe
2008-04-18 18:22 135 ----a-w C:\Program Files\config.dat
2008-03-07 16:05 489,984 ----a-w C:\Program Files\dbghelp.dll
2008-03-04 18:53 97,096 ----a-w C:\Program Files\CrashRpt.dll
2008-02-21 13:46 169,192 ----a-w C:\Program Files\UBSoftUpdate.exe
2007-11-30 15:02 1,582,312 ----a-w C:\Program Files\resSplash.dll
2007-10-28 14:10 632,040 ----a-w C:\Program Files\resMiniBar.dll
2007-10-28 14:10 537,832 ----a-w C:\Program Files\resGames.dll
2007-10-28 14:10 3,622,120 ----a-w C:\Program Files\resBJ.dll
2007-10-28 14:10 10,376,424 ----a-w C:\Program Files\res2D.dll
2007-10-28 14:10 1,074,408 ----a-w C:\Program Files\resTable.dll
2007-03-01 12:42 202,280 ----a-w C:\Program Files\StmOCX.dll
2006-12-02 20:45 196 -c--a-w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\wklnhst.dat
2006-11-14 19:23 76,536 -c--a-w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2006-10-13 09:38 12,054 ----a-w C:\Program Files\eula.txt
2006-10-01 11:25 286,208 ----a-w C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\cncs232.dll
2006-03-14 19:17 94 -c--a-w C:\Program Files\File ID.txt
2006-03-14 19:15 176 -c--a-w C:\Program Files\Readme!!! Installation Instructions.txt
2006-01-04 17:12 151,552 ----a-w C:\Program Files\libexpat.dll
2003-06-02 00:24 53,248 ----a-w C:\Program Files\zlib.dll
2002-07-26 16:02 153,088 ----a-w C:\Program Files\UNWISE.EXE
2002-02-01 00:27 679,936 ----a-w C:\Program Files\libeay32.dll
2002-02-01 00:27 147,456 ----a-w C:\Program Files\ssleay32.dll
2001-12-18 18:09 7,398 ----a-w C:\Program Files\ubcustom.ico
2001-12-18 18:09 27 ----a-w C:\Program Files\Product.ini
2008-05-17 11:58 8 --sha-r C:\WINDOWS\system32\1644EC2C75.sys
2008-05-24 00:08 848 --sha-w C:\WINDOWS\system32\KGyGaAvL.sys
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"µTorrent"="C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe" [2007-02-15 177152]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2008-04-14 15360]
"Lock My PC"="C:\Program Files\LMPC3\lockpc.exe" [2006-07-13 802304]
"swg"="C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-10-18 68856]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"UserFaultCheck"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumprep 0 -u" [X]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe" [2005-09-22 36972]
"hpsysdrv"="c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe" [1998-05-07 52736]
"ATIPTA"="C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe" [2005-06-08 344064]
"KBD"="C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE" [2005-02-03 61440]
"Recguard"="C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2004-04-14 233472]
"PS2"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe" [2004-10-25 90112]
"LSBWatcher"="c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe" [2005-05-11 253952]
"Reminder"="C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe" [2004-12-14 663552]
"HP Software Update"="C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe" [2005-05-12 49152]
"NvCplDaemon"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2008-05-16 13529088]
"F-Secure Manager"="C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" [2005-10-26 122929]
"F-Secure TNB"="C:\Program Files\F-Secure\TNB\TNBUtil.exe" [2004-05-27 684032]
"EPSON Stylus C44 Series"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE" [2002-12-10 75776]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2008-05-05 185896]
"SMKRun"="C:\Program Files\JustWrite Office\ScreenMark.exe" [2007-01-07 118784]
"NvMediaCenter"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2008-05-16 86016]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2008-07-22 116040]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2008-05-27 413696]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2008-07-30 289064]
"GrooveMonitor"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2007-08-24 33648]
"VolPanel"="C:\Program Files\Creative\USB Headsets\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" [2008-05-05 221300]
"AlcxMonitor"="ALCXMNTR.EXE" [2004-09-07 C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE]
"JWOSetup"="JWOSetup.exe" [2007-01-09 C:\WINDOWS\JWOSetup.exe]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2008-05-16 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"RunNarrator"="Narrator.exe" [2008-04-14 C:\WINDOWS\system32\narrator.exe]

C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\S\Startup\
Adobe Gamma.lnk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe [2005-03-16 113664]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
F-Secure Automatic Update.lnk - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe [2006-04-29 32807]
HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe [2005-05-12 282624]
Microsoft Office.lnk - C:\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE [2001-02-13 83360]

[HKLM\~\startupfolder\C:^Documents and Settings^HP_Owner^Start Menu^Programs^S^Startup^Xfire.lnk]
path=C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Start Menu\Programs\S\Startup\Xfire.lnk
backup=C:\WINDOWS\pss\Xfire.lnkStartup

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\DAEMON Tools]
--a------ 2007-04-03 23:29 165784 C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\msnmsgr]
--a------ 2007-01-19 12:54 5674352 C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\PWRISOVM.EXE]
--a------ 2007-04-09 13:23 200704 C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\Skype]
--a------ 2006-06-26 15:53 20005928 C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center]
"AntiVirusOverride"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqtra08.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqste08.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpofxm08.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposfx08.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposid01.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqscnvw.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqkygrp.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqCopy.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpfccopy.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpzwiz01.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqPhUnl.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqDIA.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpoews01.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\utorrent.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\F-Secure\\BackWeb\\7681197\\program\\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"C:\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"=
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dpnsvr.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Winamp Remote\\bin\\Orb.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Winamp Remote\\bin\\OrbTray.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Winamp Remote\\bin\\OrbStreamerClient.exe"=
"C:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=

R0 FSFW;F-Secure Firewall Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fsdfw.sys [2005-10-31 70896]
R2 BackWeb Plug-in - 7681197;F-Secure Automatic Update;C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE [2007-05-29 32807]
R2 CTAudSvcService;Creative Audio Service;C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe [2008-04-30 417792]
R2 F-Secure Filter;F-Secure File System Filter;C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\Win2K\FSfilter.sys [2005-08-19 48816]
R2 F-Secure Gatekeeper;F-Secure Gatekeeper;C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\Win2K\FSgk.sys [2005-10-06 48256]
R2 F-Secure Recognizer;F-Secure File System Recognizer;C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\Win2K\FSrec.sys [2005-08-19 16720]
R2 TabletServicePen;TabletServicePen;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe [2008-04-03 3024168]
R3 wacmoumonitor;Wacom Mode Helper;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wacmoumonitor.sys [2008-03-17 15144]
R3 wacommousefilter;Wacom Mouse Filter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wacommousefilter.sys [2007-02-16 11312]
R3 wacomvhid;Wacom Virtual Hid Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wacomvhid.sys [2007-02-16 12848]
R3 WacomVKHid;Virtual Keyboard Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WacomVKHid.sys [2007-02-15 11440]
S3 CM1083264;C-Media CM108 Like Sound UDAX Interface;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CM108.sys [2006-12-21 1294336]
S3 Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service;Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe [2008-09-17 79360]
S3 NSNDIS5;NSNDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\NSNDIS5.SYS [2004-03-24 17280]
S3 skfilt;skfilt;C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\skfilt.sys [2008-02-12 1670016]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\D]
\Shell\AutoRun\command - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.EXE Shell32.DLL,ShellExec_RunDLL Info.exe protect.ed 480 480
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -

HKCU-Run-Warez - C:\Program Files\Warez\WarezPRO.exe
HKLM-Run-AntiVir - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
HKLM-Run-Update Checker - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
HKLM-Run-icq lite - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
HKLM-Run-PCDrProfiler - (no file)
HKLM-Run-CM108Sound - CM108.cpl
HKLM-RunServices-msconfig - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
HKLM-RunServices-Update Checker - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
HKLM-RunServices-icq lite - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
HKLM-RunServices-AntiVir - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
Notify-cbXQjHYq - cbXQjHYq.dll

.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
FireFox -: Profile - C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\y6u26wci.default\
FireFox -: prefs.js - SEARCH.DEFAULTURL - hxxp://www.google.com/search?lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\browser\nppdf32.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\NPJava11.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\NPJava12.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\NPJava13.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\NPJava14.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\NPJava32.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\NPJPI150.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\NPOJI610.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npagent.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\NPMyWebS.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npvideoegg-loader.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npvideoegg-publisherloader.dll
FF -: plugin - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npvideoegg-updaterloader.dll
.

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1361 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-09-25 19:31:19
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

PROCESS: C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
-> C:\WINDOWS\system32\nview.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTSVCCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\fsbwsys.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fssm32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\common\FSMA32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\common\FSMB32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wltrysvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\common\FCH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsqh.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\common\FAMEH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\FSRW.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\common\FNRB32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\program\fsdfwd.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\common\FIH32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\FSAV32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\Pen_TabletUser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\ANTI-S~1\FSAW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FSGUI\fsguidll.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Desktop\procexp.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2008-09-25 20:02:31 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-09-25 18:58:40

Pre-Run: 1,029,685,248 bytes free
Post-Run: 1,014,583,296 bytes free

326 --- E O F --- 2008-09-23 14:11:08


Also i dont have Warez 

Thanks for replies,

Sean


----------



## cha0s93 (Jun 24, 2008)

And here is the HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 20:08:03, on 25/09/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\fsbwsys.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\FSGK32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fssm32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMB32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FCH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsqh.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FAMEH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsrw.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FNRB32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FIH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsav32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\Pen_TabletUser.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\ANTI-S~1\fsaw.exe
C:\Program Files\JustWrite Office\ScreenMark.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FSGUI\fsguidll.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\USB Headsets\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\LMPC3\lockpc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Owner\Desktop\procexp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Winamp Toolbar - {EBF2BA02-9094-4c5a-858B-BB198F3D8DE2} - C:\Program Files\Winamp Toolbar\winamptb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPwuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\TNB\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C44 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C44 Series" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus C44"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JWOSetup] JWOSetup.exe -en
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMKRun] C:\Program Files\JustWrite Office\ScreenMark.exe -i
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files\Creative\USB Headsets\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [µTorrent] "C:\Program Files\uTorrent\utorrent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lock My PC] C:\Program Files\LMPC3\lockpc.exe /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: F-Secure Automatic Update.lnk = C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Block this popup - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\blockpopups.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Winamp Toolbar Search - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Winamp Toolbar\ieToolbar\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/229?98b991d7ff4e4e1db67fb186876e01c0
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/230?98b991d7ff4e4e1db67fb186876e01c0
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: IE Shield - {300DB664-75B5-47c0-8B45-A44ACCF73C00} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\ieshield.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE Shield... - {300DB664-75B5-47c0-8B45-A44ACCF73C00} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\ieshield.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1180291023031
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/softwareupdate/su2/ocx/15106/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Automatic Update (BackWeb Plug-in - 7681197) - F-Secure Automatic Update - C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - F-Secure Corp. - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Network Request Broker - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FNRB32.EXE
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: fsbwsys - F-Secure Corp. - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\fsbwsys.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Management Agent (FSMA) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: TabletServicePen - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Pen_Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: WLTRYSVC - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wltrysvc.exe

--
End of file - 13986 bytes

Thanks again,

Sean


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

download the attached CFScript.txt and save it to your desktop ( click on the link underneath this post & if you are using internet explorer when the "File download" pop up comes press *SAVE * and choose desktop in the list of selections in that window & press save)

Close any open browsers and make sure you are disconnected from the net. Unplug the cable if need be before going any further

Then drag the CFScript.txt into the ComboFix.exe as shown in the screenshot below.










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

Remember to reconnect to the net and enable any disabled antivirus etc BEFORE reconnecting

*Note: these instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system.*

This will create a zip file inside C:\QooBox\ named something like [38][email protected]

at the end it will pop up an alert & open your browser and ask you to send the zip file

please follow those instructions. We need to see the zip file before we can carry on with the fix

If there is no pop up alert or open browser then

please go to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?board=1.0 and upload these files so I can examine them and if needed distribute them to antivirus companies.
Just press new topic, fill in the needed details and just give a link to your post here & then press the browse button and then navigate to & select the files on your computer, If there is more than 1 file then press the more attachments button for each extra file and browse and select etc and then when all the files are listed in the windows press send to upload the files ( do not post HJT logs there as they will not get dealt with)

Files to submit:
the zip file inside C:\QooBox\ created by combofix named something like [38][email protected]


----------



## cha0s93 (Jun 24, 2008)

ok I have attached the combofix log and the HJT log.

I sent the file in the pop-up thing (hope that made sense)

Sean


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

nothing obvious there

when did this all start

All I can see is that it looks like a bad update or install of creative sound drivers & that could well account for it

it also looks like MBAM didn't install properly either & has install files showing when they normally don't 
I am guessing that your F-Secure Antivirus blocked the full install of MBAM & Creative

Disconnect from net

Disabkle antivirus

uninstall MBAM & reinstall it 

uninstall creative drivers & download & install latest versions

see if any difference


----------



## cha0s93 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think the cpu problem is fixed. i upgraded to SP3 yesterday i think and since that the cpu hasnt been high, the way it was before but when derek said "that is very VERY badly infected" I got a bit worried. Is my computer still infected?

MBAM was only a trial so i unistalled it and didnt bother reinstalling it. How do i uninstall the drivers for creative?

Sean


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

if it is cured don't worry, the sp3 update will have taken care of everything

I would leave it as it now

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and tools used in the removal of malware*
* Click *START* then *RUN*
* Now type *Combofix /u* in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space* between the *X* and the *U*, it needs to be there.









then 
Turn off system restore by following instructions here 
for XP http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=8
or for Vista http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial143.html

That will purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Then reboot & then re-enable system restore & create a new restore point. Now Empty Recycle bin on desktop

go here* http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=3 *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and scan here* http://secunia.com/software_inspector/ * for out of date & vulnerable common applications on your computer

Then pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated, that will help to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place


----------



## cha0s93 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok i did every thing that you said, but i have a new problem.

fssm32.exe is using 100% cpu quite a few times a day, sometimes it can use 100% for 15mins or so and then 5 mins later do it again! this is really annoying because i cant do anything while it is using 100%, it take over a min just to open a window most of the time when its running!

Thanks alot for the help so far, what do you think is causing this?

Sean


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is the antivirus scan manager

I found thios on teh net

Question: FSSM32.exe is taking 100% of my CPU, what can I do?

Answer: This issue occurs when the FSSM32.exe process takes more than 90% of your CPU for longer than 10 consecutive minutes.*

The problem is caused by a conflict between the fssm32.exe process (the real-time scanning engine) and large archive files that cause the process to time out, creating the excessive CPU usage. You should check your settings under the Virus & Spy Protection Advanced tab in the F-Secure control panel. You should have your real-time scanning set to "Scan Defined Files" and "Scan inside compressed files" should be disabled.

also 

do this 

Please reboot into safe mode (continually tap the F8 key while your system is starting, select Safe Mode from the menu).
Please delete your temporary files. Double Click My Computer (WinXP: Navigate to Start --->My Computer)
You will see an icon representing your harddrive (most likely C: Drive) Right Click on the hard drive icon and click Properties at the
bottom of the fly out window. One the very first tab (General) you will see a button labeled "Disk Cleanup"...click that button.
Make sure the following are checked:
Downloaded Program Files
Temporary Internet Files and
Recycle Bin
Click OK and Disk Cleanup will delete those files for you.

Reboot your PC.

let us know if that improves things


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

cha0s93 said:


> Also i dont have Warez
> 
> Thanks for replies,
> 
> Sean


It appears to have been installed on the computer at one time? WarezPro ? And you DID mention Utorrent. A lot of bad things come from those.


----------



## cha0s93 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok i did that and fssm32.exe isnt using cpu anymore but fsdfwd.exe is using 100% cpu. it usually last about 5 mins and then there is a break of a few mins then it happens again. the last time it ran it used 100% for 13 mins.

Coud it just be doing something important at the min and maybe in 10 min or an hour or something it will stop?

UPDATE: Now it seems to be spiking to 100% every few seconds and then back down to 0.

ANOTHER UPDATE: It is back to doing what it did before.
Thanks,

Sean


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that is all f-secure antivirus/security suite scanning & it is a common problem

I think you need to get in touch with f-secure support about this one

http://support.f-secure.com/enu/home/contactus/support/index.shtml


----------



## cha0s93 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to reply, and ill contact F-secure soon.

Thanks alot for the help

Do you close this thread now? not really sure how it works 

Sean


----------

